# Router Bit Brands



## Rutabagared (Jun 18, 2009)

Hello,
I'm looking to expand my router bit selection (aren't we all). Most of my bits are Freud, Amana, and Whiteside but I'm always interested in trying various manufacturer's products. I'm hoping to receive feedback on CMT and Infinity brand bits. General characteristics such as balance, longevity, surface finish, etc. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.

Joe


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello Joe. I have been buying bargain bits , and better bits for the larger work where i need a good smooth finish. I also know that some members are getting and using e-bay for there bits. There are many bits. and you could go broke just trying to get a good drawer of different sized bits. Most are very happy with they have got that way.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I have a few CMT bits. They are sharp and non stick with their orange coating.


----------



## Rutabagared (Jun 18, 2009)

Mike Wingate said:


> I have a few CMT bits. They are sharp and non stick with their orange coating.


Thanks, Mike. How is the finish they produce? Do they last?

Joe


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi Joe
All the bits you named are top of the line. I own and use the same brands and they are all good. CMT is another top line and I also have some of them. I have tried Infinity bits
and I found that they are as good and in cases better than some of the others.
I find that Infinity gives a little extra thickness to the carbide. The also offer top of the line bearings and repair kits for their bits. I have found that I can get a better price break with the Infinity bits, and they are manufactured in the USA. I have used bits 
professionally and as a hobby and the bits that have failed for me are the cheap ones that you can buy on-line and at the wood shows. well that's my 2 cents worth. Good luck. Woodnut65


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

My CMT bits are shaped joint making bits. Each has probably cut less than 100 board feet. They still look and cut as new.


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

Joe, One you did'nt mention is Eagle America. I have a few of their bits. They are just about identical in look and quality to Whiteside.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

I'm surprised that no one has mentioned MLCS. They have good bits as well. Plus they have free shipping. Can beat that. :dirol:


----------



## Viper (Jul 22, 2009)

what about skil stuff they sell at the box stores ? and the Ryobi ?
being new to the router stuff, these were available and I got a starter set.
Brian


----------

